# Destructor,wann wie aufgerufen?



## Xebov (9. Juli 2005)

Hi

Hab mal ne Frage zum Destructor wann und wie wird der eigentlich benutzt? Aktiviert der sich lediglich von selbst wenn das Programm beended wird oder kann ich den auch selber aufrufen?

MFG
Xebov


----------



## Endurion (9. Juli 2005)

Direkt aufrufen kannst du ihn auch, das solltest du aber nur tun, wenn du genau weisst, was du tust. In 99.9% der Fälle musst du das aber nie.

Ein Destruktor wird aufgerufen, wenn ein Objekt zerstört wird. Das kann jetzt automatisch passieren, wenn du ein Objekt auf dem Stack erzeugt hast und der Scope verlassen wird (ein Objekt innerhalb einer Funktion zum Beispiel).
Er wird auch aufgerufen, wenn du ein Objekt mit new erzeugt hast und delete darauf aufrufst.
In beiden Fällen wird er aber nicht direkt aufgerufen, sondern indirekt.


----------



## Xebov (9. Juli 2005)

Er is also Quasi die Automatische Aufräumfunktion wenn irgendetwas bedingt durch den Programmlauf nichtmehr benötigt wird.


----------



## Endurion (9. Juli 2005)

Kann man so sagen, ja. Wie der Konstruktor zum "Einrichten" eines Objektes dient, dient der Destruktor zum Aufräumen.


----------



## Xebov (9. Juli 2005)

Ok, danke dir.


----------



## KristophS (11. Juli 2005)

Die Wikipedia führt auch dieses Thema weiter aus


----------

